# April is HERE!!! Any other April WTTers???



## sun

We will be TTC toward the end of April!!! :happydance:
Until then I will be enjoying my little Bun and getting my body strong, eating well, and taking lots of iron and folic acid!!! 
Just working on strengthening my abs and doing my kegels to make sure they are ready for #2! :thumbup:
xx


----------



## sun

*bump*

No one WTT in April / May??
We could keep each other company!!! 
xx


----------



## sun

Dang - double post - !


----------



## plutosblue

:cry: I was supposed to be April but OH proposed in December so been moved back to TTC for a honeymoon baby in September.

Otherwise you know I would be in here like a shot! :rofl:


----------



## buttercup3

After my christmas day gift of OH deciding that we are TTC 2010... I'm getting my Implanon out tomorrow and we will be TTC 3 months after that which makes it 21st April! So I guess I'm with you at that time =D 

Holy crap that's the first time I've written that down!


----------



## Whoppy-pop

OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!! Seeing it written down makes it feel so close!!! We're waiting until May but still it's soooo close :happydance: I can't wait!!!! Are you as excited as me? :flower:


----------



## sun

plutosblue said:


> :cry: I was supposed to be April but OH proposed in December so been moved back to TTC for a honeymoon baby in September.
> 
> Otherwise you know I would be in here like a shot! :rofl:

Congrats on the engagement!!! :happydance: But feel free to stop by - we're all waiting the next three months - you are just WTT a little longer after that. 
And who knows, judging by my history I might still be in TTC when you get there LOL


----------



## sun

buttercup3 said:


> After my christmas day gift of OH deciding that we are TTC 2010... I'm getting my Implanon out tomorrow and we will be TTC 3 months after that which makes it 21st April! So I guess I'm with you at that time =D
> 
> Holy crap that's the first time I've written that down!

HaHa - now you have written it down - makes it more real!!! 

Are you or Whoppy-pop doing anything special before TTC?? I am taking vitamins and folic acid - but any other suggestions would be welcome! I am also doing my kegels - I didn't do any last time, but since this is #2 I think I need to tone up LOL... 

April/May will be here in no time! WOOOOOO! :happydance:

xx


----------



## Whoppy-pop

I'm trying to tone up my tummy a bit and will be taking Folic acid as of next month. I would try to loose some weight too but I lost a stone and a half with morning sickness and I'm half a stone lighter now than I was at my booking apt, so I think I'll hang onto my generous reserves!

A bit odd but I'm going to make sure my horse is nice and fit so that I can get her loaned out before TTC too. Last time I felt so sick for the 1st 17 weeks that there was no way I could go riding.

Sun deffo keep working on those kegels!


----------



## Baby Love

We will be TTC (if I get my way) around that time! I can't wait! I get so excited that I can't sleep sometimes...I know that sounds crazy but I want to be a mommy so much :)


----------



## buttercup3

It does seem very real now - especially talking to others that are doing the same thing!

I am taking folic acid and have been for about a month now. I'm going to go shopping on Monday for prenatal vitamins, I'm currently taking Omega 3 but nothing else so need to fix that.

I've also cut out caffeine and alcohol (not that I had much of either before) and trying to not eat so much junk food.

I'm going to get the Implanon out at 3pm so I suppose that is another thing I'm doing to get prepared =D

Apart from that I'm a bit of a crafter and have made about 10 hats and 5 pairs of socks already. Oops! (And nearly two blankets and half a jumper but who's counting!) Even if we got pregnant straight away, half this stuff wouldn't be worn for over a year =S


----------



## EstelSeren

I'm getting married on April 7th and will be ntnp for no.1 from then (or a few days before), so very early April for me. 

I've been taking folic acid since September and have also cut down on my drinking (although that's more so I can pay the bills!!). At least I know now that I won't really miss alcohol- it's a treat not a norm for me to have more than 1 or 2 drinks a week at the moment, even though I go out 3 nights a week to the pub!!

I can't believe it's less than 3 months away!! :happydance::happydance::cloud9:

Beca :wave:


----------



## Whoppy-pop

Buttercup I'm a bit of a crafter too! I made 2 blankets, hats, jumpers, cardies and room decorations last time too. Not sure I'll get as much of a chance next time round but I'll deffo be making another blanket.

Beca I've had no more than 1 drink a week and only 6 drinks in total since March 08! I feel t total! Funnily I craved red wine when I was pg, even through morning sickness. Obviously I didn't drink any, but I used to cook with it so that I could smell it and get a bit of the flavour.

I've just found out that one of pregnancy buddies on another forum is 4 weeks pg, I'm sooooooooooo happy for her but my life am I jealous!!! Still not long to go!


----------



## buttercup3

I'm sure by the time we are all bump buddies I will have made enough for at least 10 babies so I could see some bump buddy gifts distributing around bnb =D


----------



## Chloe's mum02

We are ttc in May!! Can't wait! :baby:
I was shopping in Boots earlier and all the folic acid tablets seem to be in tablets or capsules. Does anybody know if anywhere does chewable tablets or medicine instead?? I have a phobia of swallowing tablets (pathetic I know). Amy xx


----------



## Whoppy-pop

Amy I've just quickly googled chewable folic acid tablets and found an old website that mentions chewable prenatal tablets so they definately exist. Maybe pop down to your chemists and ask if they stock them. The website mentioned that a GP may be able to prescribe chewable ones too. So fingers crossed! If you find some please let me know as I'm usually fine taking tablets but when the MS kicks in I can't even put a toothbrush in my mouth without gagging, let alone swallow a tablet!


----------



## buttercup3

I had a friend who had the same phobia of tablets and she used to take kids medicines when she was sick because she couldn't take pills. But she couldn't find anything and just had to take the pills with food.

And on other things - just got my Implanon out! OUCH!!! It wasn't for coming out so had the doctor pulling at my arm for 45 minutes! She said 5 minutes in 'oh your a bleeder' NOT HELPING! 

They were really sweet though as I told them we will be TTC and they were saying things like 'oh childbirth will be nothing to you after this' lol and they wished us well with TTC.

But still - my arm hurts. OUCH!!!


----------



## Whoppy-pop

Another step closer now Buttercup! LOL I can't believe she said "you're a bleeder" I think I'd have passed out or shoved her off me at that point!


----------



## sun

I cut out coffee a few years back when my coffee drinking was getting out of control. Before mat leave I worked in a really long hours stressful job so I was drinking coffee from 8am to 9pm when I would leave LOL. Now I drink mostly green tea which I love! That first cup when you are looking for a coffee substitute is pretty unfulfilling though! :coffee: And I used to go to the pub a few times a week with coworkers or friends a few times a week. and it is so strange that I haven't really drank anything (except for a drink on christmas and one on ny) since March of last year!!! Crazy!

Chloes mum, is there anywhere where you can get folic acid in liquid form? I know someone who has difficulty swallowing tablets and always gets hers as a liquid, but I don't know if they have it in folic acid - but maybe a liquid multivitamin that has folic acid in it? Or a liquid prenatal vitamin?

Buttercup - ouch! 45min to get it out? When they were trying to put an IV in during my labour it took 3 tries and they said the same thing to me - oh you're a bleeder! What? Sure, when you do a crappy job with the needle who isn't?? :haha:

I wish I was a bit crafty - my sister crocheted Bun the cutest hat with bear ears on it and a gorgeous blanket. The hat is getting too small though and I wish I could replace it. She could go into business making the stuff - it looks professional!

Its so great to have all you ladies WTT with!!! This spring seems SO soon! I wasn't part of BnB when I was TTC last time so I didn't get to read up on all the tricks and secret TTC weapons - we just TDT as often as possible. Hopefully this time it will work faster since I will know more. 

My periods haven't gone back to normal yet though - I wonder how long that takes after giving birth. I would have thought by now, but no. I am breastfeeding so that could make my TTC chances really low - but there are girls on the bf forum that are pg so I have hope!!!

xx


----------



## Whoppy-pop

Definately have hope Sun. I know a lady who was still BF, hadn't had AF and she fell PG when her LO was 7 months. She only decided to TTC when he was 6 months on the off chance!

I BF and I got my 1st AF when Amelia was 5 months.

I am a member of another forum but didn't join there until I was 20 weeks so missed out on the TTC part too, but having said that Amelia was a happy accident!

It's so exciting and I'm glad there are a few of us all trying at around the same time! Nice to meet you all! x


----------



## Baby Love

I'm a little worried as I drink quite a lot of tea (granted this is my only vice lol)! Should I just switch to decaf ASAP and suck it up? :) Also I'm a little bit of a crafter too (I've been doing paintings for a potential nursery) - I figure I have to keep myself busy or I'll go insane! It's so nice to chat with WTTers all over the world who share my excitement :)


----------



## Whoppy-pop

Ooo babylove you'll have to post us a pic of your paintings! I'd love to see them.

I wouldn't worry too much about the tea. Maybe see whether or not you can replace a few cups with decaff and cut down gradually? You may find that once you fall pg you'll go right off both tea and coffee, it's quite common. You're still allowed tea and coffee when pg just reduced amounts x


----------



## Baby Love

I will post some pics for sure...and oh my goodness I can't imagine going off tea! It is my favourite thing in the whole world! Thanks for your advice. Where in Cheshire do you live? I went to Chester uni from 2003-2007. Loved living there :)


----------



## Firedancer41

I will be TTC in April. :) It's all I can think about, to be honest!


----------



## sun

Baby Love it could happen!!! I am a tea drinker - even more so in the past few years now that I am off coffee and it was like a switch went off and I didn't want to touch it (or any other hot drinks) at all until partway through the second tri. Same with salad - I used to eat a salad every day with lunch then one day I opened the container and just said no. Tossed it in the garbage and didn't really eat much salad again until late in the trird tri (bad I know!) But I did up my apple intake by about 200%!!! Pregnancy will do weird things to you LOL!!!

And whoppy I hope I can get pg while breastfeeding!!! That gives me hope!!! 

xx


----------



## sun

Welcome Firedancer41!!!! More April/May TTCers!!! :happydance:

xx


----------



## buttercup3

Yay there are lots of us now!!! I have taken a shed load of ibuprofen to numb my arm so I have less pain now! It got me thinking. How many of you ladies are charting, if not already then planning to? I don't really know where to start.


----------



## Baby Love

Good question, Buttercup! I want to start charting but don't really know where to begin! And yikes, Sun - I don't eat salad right now so maybe being pregnant will change that ;)


----------



## Firedancer41

I have just started charting CM this month, and plan to also use OPKs to get to learn my cycle. I never had to before, however it makes me feel like I am doing something proactive while I wait, and being older, I am nervous about it not being as easy this time around.


----------



## Whoppy-pop

Baby love, do you know Cheshire Oaks and The Colleseum? I live very close to them. What a small small world!!!! Are you canadian or Bristish in Canada?

I'm not planning to chart unless it takes a bit too long to fall. My cycle is and always has been all over the shop. But with Amelia it only took one little accident - one shot one goal lol


----------



## Baby Love

Yes, I know Cheshire Oaks! I used to shop there when I felt brave enough! ;) And I'm British in Canada - my OH is Canadian so I decided to uproot myself in the name of love LOL!I hope we fall quick enough that I don't have to faff with charts and stuff, hehe!


----------



## sun

I was thinking of charting since the last one took a while but I have no idea what I'm doing at all. I was browsing in the TTC forum and had to look up all the abbreviations cuz I had no idea what they meant LOL ... Plus as you say Firedancer, it makes me feel like I am doing something proactive!

Baby Love - didn't even notice you are in London, On - just assumed it was the other London! How are you liking it in Canada - I am also in Ontario and was living in Toronto until recently (sniff - I miss it). A good friend of mine did the opposite move - she moved across the pond to Ireland in the name of love! 

xx


----------



## Whoppy-pop

Aww that's lovely! How long have you been over there for now? LOL I can count on 2 hands the number of times I have been shopping at cheshire oaks. It drives me insane! I literally live within walking distance too lol

I hope we all fall quickly too. OH is hoping it takes a few months and not just the one off this time!


----------



## buttercup3

Whoppy-pop you have a new ticker! Yay! 

I'm not charting officially at first - the reason I got the Implanon out now is so I can hopefully get back to being regular AF wise so that I at least know when I could possibly be ovulating when we do TTC.

OH thinks he's potent and one lethal babydance will make the baby come.

This is one of the times I want to prove to him that he is right :ninja:


----------



## Whoppy-pop

PMSL Buttercup, it's not often we want to prove them right is it?! 

Yeah I stole your ticker idea when I saw baby love's thread about WTT tickers.


----------



## Baby Love

I've been here almost a year now! In that time we got married (in Niagara) and moved into a new place, and have applied for my immigration papers! Now we're playing a waiting game so that I can get healthcare... :)


----------



## Whoppy-pop

Crikey you've had a very busy year! I know absolutely nothing about emigrating to Canada, but I'm sure it's not an easy process! x


----------



## sun

Baby Love said:


> I've been here almost a year now! In that time we got married (in Niagara) and moved into a new place, and have applied for my immigration papers! Now we're playing a waiting game so that I can get healthcare... :)

It took my sister in law quite a long time (from USA), but they went about it badly. They got married outside the country and then moved back as a couple and didn't notify anyone about their status until they reached customs. They could have gotten it much quicker if they had gone about it another way. My good friends fiance got his health card pretty quickly (he's from Mexico) so I hope it happens soon for you!!! 

I like that WTT ticker - I might have to add it to my siggy!

xx


----------



## Baby Love

We're hoping to get my papers in July and start TTC in August, fingers crossed! Where in Canada are you? Yeah it's a cute ticker, I finally managed to make a WTT one on Daisy path after some good advice from Whoppy-pop (thanks again by the way!). I guess it has been a busy year, but I'm the kind of person who loves to organise so when I'm sat waiting I go a little nuts! This site is good for keeping me busy making new friends ;)


----------



## sun

Baby Love said:


> We're hoping to get my papers in July and start TTC in August, fingers crossed! Where in Canada are you? Yeah it's a cute ticker, I finally managed to make a WTT one on Daisy path after some good advice from Whoppy-pop (thanks again by the way!). I guess it has been a busy year, but I'm the kind of person who loves to organise so when I'm sat waiting I go a little nuts! This site is good for keeping me busy making new friends ;)

BnB keeps me very busy now that I am on mat leave! Which is good since we just moved out of Toronto (sniff!) and now live in the boonies!! So I don't really know anyone and I am a bit housebound! But luckily I have Bun to fill the days. :cloud9:


----------



## buttercup3

Chloe's mum02 said:


> We are ttc in May!! Can't wait! :baby:
> I was shopping in Boots earlier and all the folic acid tablets seem to be in tablets or capsules. Does anybody know if anywhere does chewable tablets or medicine instead?? I have a phobia of swallowing tablets (pathetic I know). Amy xx

Ok, I was in Tesco this evening stocking up on Prenatal Vitamins (they have 3 for 2 offer on at the moment!) and apparently BnB is now filtering into my life more as I saw this and thought of you Amy.

Abidec Optimum Syrup - Folic Acid and Omega 3 in syrup form! 

It was a 24 hour Tesco but a little one so I'm sure you will find it in most of them!

Hope that helps! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







wr.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Raspberrybean

Hi girls i'm new here. Me and OH have decided to TTC at the beginning of April. i have just finished bcp and for the next couple of months we will be ntnp (so i don't know if i belong here) but thought that as we're not officially TTC yet i could join in with you. Anyway i'm still getting used to some of the abbreviations so apologies if i get things wrong.
Roll on April...... x


----------



## sun

:wave:
Welcome to BnB!!!!

Ofcourse you are welcome here and good luck with the ntnp :happydance:
Also under the Forum Help & Testing thread there is a list of abbreviations - I still have to peek in there once and a while!
xx


----------



## Chloe's mum02

Thank you so much Buttercup3!!:thumbup:
I will look for that the next time I am in Tesco. Well spotted and so kind of you to think of me:hugs:
Amy xx


----------



## carla1234

We are ttc our first in May. Mostly to do with my work, but also we would love to have an early in the year baby.

Right now I am just trying to get more healthy, working out daily and eating better. Going to try and get in a good routine now, so it won't be as hard when we do get pregnant!


----------



## mummy_vic

Hi can I join you all? I'm getting married in March so hoping to start trying end of march beginning of April. Really can't wait, am so excited, this will hopefully be my third child. Just have to get coil removed now, fingers crossed my cycles return soon-ish so I can get charting.
Vic x


----------



## sun

Welcome carla1234 and mummy_vic!!!!

We will be TTC our 2nd, but I am breastfeeding so my cycles are still all over the place - I don't even know if I will have my period by the time we want to start but I am hopeful! I'm also enjoying the food I love since when pregnant I am really picky! :haha:

Congrats on the wedding mummy!


----------



## Kess

EstelSeren said:


> I'm getting married on April 7th and will be ntnp for no.1 from then (or a few days before), so very early April for me.

Ditto, except my wedding is April 9th! We'll be NTNP from then (or a few days before), and then when I get back from honeymoon on the 19th I'll come off my remaining medication (it shouldn't harm the baby in the very early stages, it affects brain chemistry so until the baby has a brain chemistry of it's own there shouldn't be an effect) and then TTC properly. :happydance: I'm so excited! I've been making a list of things I'd like for the baby, like which washable nappies I want to try one each of, which carrier I want to buy, etc. Sad, I know, but I need something to direct my mental energy into!:blush:


----------



## day_dreamer

We'll be trying April-ish (if I have my way lol) -- my girlfriend has finally given April as the date we can start looking for a donor (after much 'tell me tell me tell me' from me!) so hopefully we'll find someone suitable soon and can get on with making our baby.

I'm sososososo excited !! I've spend most of the time since she told me (only yesterday evening lol) looking through websites at nursery furniture, baby clothes, pushchairs, slings all sorts. Well, it doesn't hurt to start pricing things up does it?! 

3 months and counting...


----------



## sun

Hi Kess and allstars!!!! :wave:

Kess - I use washable nappies and they are really great! 

You and allstars will be ahead of the game by taking a look at things you want to buy now. We really didn't prepare much since I was going on mat leave a month before my date and we were going to use that time to get everything ready, but instead I went into labour the day after mat leave started!! So we are still trying to decide what stroller to buy (its really snowy here so we have time) - but it would have been much easier to have everything ready. We just finished the nursery a week ago! :dohh:

allstars - April is a great month to TTC!! Is April the month you are going to start looking for the donor, or the month you will be actively TTC? Friends of mine have been trying to decide on a donor for months - hopefully they will be TTC soon too (need to get them on BnB - everyone must become as addicted as me!! :haha:)

xx


----------



## day_dreamer

Well, _technically_ we're only starting to look for a donor in April, but I'm keeping with the PMA and thinking that we'll find one straight away and be able to try before the month is out...realistically I know it'll probably take longer than that but I'm so excited I can't help it, lol !!


----------



## Whoppy-pop

Hello to the members of the thread that I haven't welcomed yet!

I'm so excited!!!! We're having Amelia's rockinghorse delivered today and afterwards I'm taking a trip to boots to stock up on the Folic acid!


----------



## Kess

allstars said:


> Well, _technically_ we're only starting to look for a donor in April, but I'm keeping with the PMA and thinking that we'll find one straight away and be able to try before the month is out...realistically I know it'll probably take longer than that but I'm so excited I can't help it, lol !!

Positive thoughts for you here then Allstars, I hope you find your donor quickly!

It's all so exciting isn't it?! :happydance:

Does anyone know how soon is the earliest I could expect morning sickness? That would influence whether the BDing a week before the wedding (when I'm ovulating) is actually NTNP or if I'll be using contraception. I don't want to be feeling sick on the way back from honeymoon...


----------



## mummy_vic

Eeek coil is being removed on Tuesday and started folic acid today! Feels a bit scary now lol!


----------



## Whoppy-pop

Kes I started with MS at 5+3 and it got gradually worse. Plus most women feel incredibly exhausted. I was getting up for work at the last second and coming home and straight to bed. Hopefully though you'll be one of the lucky ones!

Mummy Vic good luck with having your coil out!


----------



## Kess

Whoppy-Pop, does 5+3 mean 5 weeks and 3 days? Is that about normal do you know?


----------



## Whoppy-pop

Yes sorry 5 weeks 3 days. I think around 6 weeks is common.


----------



## Baby Love

allstars said:


> Well, _technically_ we're only starting to look for a donor in April, but I'm keeping with the PMA and thinking that we'll find one straight away and be able to try before the month is out...realistically I know it'll probably take longer than that but I'm so excited I can't help it, lol !!

Wow, allstars! That is exciting news. I'm sure you'll find a donor quickly enough. Will you be using an anonymous one? :hugs:


----------



## sun

Kess - It depends on the person when to expect ms. For some people it is one of the first symptoms, and others it hits a few weeks later. I agree though - 6-7 weeks is typical. I didn't have much ms last time - it was totally tolerable and I would have been able to do whatever. Hope you are the same!

mummy_vic - It is getting real now - almost February!!! April will be here before we know it!

xx


----------



## day_dreamer

Baby Love said:


> Wow, allstars! That is exciting news. I'm sure you'll find a donor quickly enough. Will you be using an anonymous one? :hugs:

I'm not sure tbh...still considering pros and cons -- what about you?


----------



## Baby Love

allstars said:


> Baby Love said:
> 
> 
> Wow, allstars! That is exciting news. I'm sure you'll find a donor quickly enough. Will you be using an anonymous one? :hugs:
> 
> I'm not sure tbh...still considering pros and cons -- what about you?Click to expand...

We're using a friend, and he wants to be involved in the child's life which I think is wonderful. Equally though if he'd said he didn't want to be involved I would have been fine with that too! I like the idea of our child knowing who their daddy is, and having a father figure around :thumbup:


----------



## day_dreamer

Baby Love said:


> We're using a friend, and he wants to be involved in the child's life which I think is wonderful. Equally though if he'd said he didn't want to be involved I would have been fine with that too! I like the idea of our child knowing who their daddy is, and having a father figure around :thumbup:

Yeah I like that idea too -- my friend has offered, but I'm not sure my gf is keen...personally I think he'd be great, he had a step son previously and doted on him (nasty ex has refused to let him see him now) he was always taking him out in the Peaks walking and on day trips :) Plus we share a lot of the same ideals.

BUT my gf is adamant I dont go and do anything 'on my own' and wants to be involved in all the planning and looking, so I suppose using my friend might feel to her like she''s not involved?? Still -- donors aren't 10 a penny, especially such genuine guys as P is.


----------



## buttercup3

It's February ladies!!!

Holy moly! Not long now. 

xx


----------



## day_dreamer

Afternoon ladies,

Am ducking out of the TTC in April gang as my GF has pulled the plug on that idea. (feel free to read my journal if you want to know the ins and outs, lol!)

Apparently it now won't be any earlier than August/September :growlmad:

Good luck everyone -- I'll still be lurking and hope to see lots of :bfp: in April/May :happydance:


----------



## sun

buttercup 3 - I know!! Feb already! :happydance:

allstars - Dang that sucks! I will have to peruse your journal to get more info! Did you remind her that April is such a nice month to TTC? LOL! 
Feel free to visit anytime though! :hugs:

xx


----------



## MaybeSoonBaby

I can't believe April is coming up so soon!!!! I'm soo looking forward to it~!!!!
Almost time to have a talk w/ Mr Storky!
:blue::pink::yellow:


----------



## sun

I have been thinking of TTC quite a bit lately, then ofcourse getting ahead of myself and wondering if I would want to know if it was a boy or girl! I was on team yellow last time so it was a big surprise, but this time I don't know if I want to wait. I know I should as last time it was sooo great, but on the other hand it would be nice to know ahead of time.... 

But getting ahead of myself - first I need to TTC, then get a BFP but already I am planning the wardrobe LOL!!! :haha:

xx


----------



## poppy

Hi girls!

I am Poppy! We are hoping to start TTC around April this year - yipee! I have a 15 month old boy called Tristan and am excited about making a little brother or sister for him. 

I have started taking Pregnacare vitamins again and have started going to the gym to get fit. Just need to starting cutting out caffeine again. Decaf Earl Gray is much nicer than decaf normal tea (which is a bit like dishwater!) ...I found decaf coffee ok though. For the last couple of months, I have drank a lot of black coffee...so, here's hoping I can cut it out quickly! 

Here's to us all getting speedy BFPs when April comes along!

xxx


----------



## sun

poppy said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> I am Poppy! We are hoping to start TTC around April this year - yipee! I have a 15 month old boy called Tristan and am excited about making a little brother or sister for him.
> 
> I have started taking Pregnacare vitamins again and have started going to the gym to get fit. Just need to starting cutting out caffeine again. Decaf Earl Gray is much nicer than decaf normal tea (which is a bit like dishwater!) ...I found decaf coffee ok though. For the last couple of months, I have drank a lot of black coffee...so, here's hoping I can cut it out quickly!
> 
> Here's to us all getting speedy BFPs when April comes along!
> 
> xxx


Hey Poppy!!! :wave:

I want to start prenatal vitamins as soon as I can get a prescription, but until then I am taking a multivitamin and folic acid. I didn't cut out caffeine completely for my first. I don't drink coffee or fizzy drinks, so the only caffeine I had was from tea. (Which I do drink quite a bit of :blush:) But I drink green tea that is very lightly steeped, so I still drank it. Not too much though! 

How were you with hot drinks when you were pregnant with your first? 
I couldn't drink tea or hot drinks at all during the 1st tri, but was back on the tea by halfway through 2nd. 

Good to see another April WTTer! :D

xx


----------



## buttercup3

I went to the library today to get some books, and borrowed 'Jool's Oliver - Minus Nine to One'... and I've finished it! 

I don't want to wait anymore I want to have a baby NOW!!! :blush:

Frustrations!:dohh:

I highly recommend the book though!:haha:

xx


----------



## Baby Love

buttercup3 said:


> I went to the library today to get some books, and borrowed 'Jool's Oliver - Minus Nine to One'... and I've finished it!
> 
> I don't want to wait anymore I want to have a baby NOW!!! :blush:
> 
> Frustrations!:dohh:
> 
> I highly recommend the book though!:haha:
> 
> xx

What a good idea, going to the library! I think I might just do that. Oooh then I can come home, put my feet up with a cuppa and read baby books. Perfect! :cloud9:


----------



## buttercup3

Oooh... I'm moving to March TTC ladies - It's like 1 month just disappeared! I'm sure I'll see some of you in April though! 

Had a talk with OH last night and I just presumed April but we decided March is a good enough a time as any!


----------



## day_dreamer

Oooo how exciting buttercup!! Good luck :)


----------



## poppy

buttercup3 said:


> Oooh... I'm moving to March TTC ladies - It's like 1 month just disappeared! I'm sure I'll see some of you in April though!
> 
> Had a talk with OH last night and I just presumed April but we decided March is a good enough a time as any!

Good luck!


----------



## mellllly

Oh yes I am counting down the days until TTC! April as well for us, already off the pill but now just waiting..... and waiting lol


----------



## sun

Oh buttercup3!!! How exciting!! :happydance: Good Luck - hope it works out right away!! (but if not, we will be joining you the next month!) 

mellllly - Don't worry - April will be here in no time :D Only 1.5 months till April!!! (We aren't TTC until the end of April but its still soon!!) Hopefully I will have my period by then - eek! Are you ntnp until April?

xx


----------



## Kess

:( OH said a couple of days ago that he's not sure about TTC in April. He says he's not saying no, but he can't say yes yet as he needs to wait until he's got his head around being a husband before he can get his head around being a father. But he's told me more than once we're not using any contraception on the wedding night, and whenever we're ... <cough> you know... recently, he suggests no condom even if it's a fertile day. I think he does want to TTC, but he doesn't want to commit himself to it yet. So, I'm going to keep hoping for April, and I think we'll probably be NTNP from early April, bt perhaps not trying properly till I'm not sure when. :(


----------



## mellllly

I think at the mo we are NTNP, came off the pill at the start of January and havnt used protectin since, I am sure it will fly by, its also going to be Sophies 1st birthday in April as well, only 2 months!!!


----------



## sun

Kess - it sounds like he doesn't want to jump right on the TTC wagon, but wouldn't mind if you git a little surprise bfp?? I have to say I didn't get my head around being a mother until after our LO was born - when its your first you have no idea what to expect! OH was the same!

Oh good luck mellly!!!! :D

xx


----------



## sun

So we haven't told anyone we are going to be TTC in a few months because they will be on about it being too soon after LO and then proceed to tell us about the "ideal" amount of time between siblings. Does anyone else have people saying to wait until *insert thing here* before TTC? We waited a long time for our first, partially because we were waiting for the perfect time, and partially because it took a while to TTC! In the end we both think we should have gone for it as our life hadn't changed all that much from when we were first talking about it.

What we learned is that there is NO perfect time. There is the bad time to TTC for sure, but things will just never be "perfect". We had good jobs and a good place to live (but no house at the time) and a good relationship so things were definitely baby-friendly! So OH and I are going to go for it when LO is just 5 months, but we are keeping it a secret. It will probably take quite a while anyways, so our LOs won't be as close as it seems, but then we won't have to deal with the comments!! :haha:

xx


----------



## day_dreamer

I brought it up with my OH the other day (a bit premature, seeing as we're not even TTC #1 yet haha!) and she was like "wooooah, not for a while, definitely not straight away" but then I reminded her that the gap between her and her sister was IMO perfect, and there's only 16 months between them...so she went quiet then lol.

I don't think there's any age gap that is particularly better than any other...whatever you end up with works out fine for you :)


----------



## Kess

sun said:


> Kess - it sounds like he doesn't want to jump right on the TTC wagon, but wouldn't mind if you git a little surprise bfp?? I have to say I didn't get my head around being a mother until after our LO was born - when its your first you have no idea what to expect! OH was the same!

I keep telling him he will have 9 long months to get used to the idea, but for some reason he's not happy with that lol.

We are getting somewhere though. We spent a lot of time last night discussing how we'll parent. He is worried we'll argue a lot since we have different ideas, but I'm sure we'll manage. But at least he's taking it all seriously enough to talk properly about it, which is a step forward.


----------



## sun

I agree - 16 months is good! Close enough to be best friends (or mortal enemies LOL) - but I will be pushing for friends! :D

Kess - If he's discussing it then it sounds like things are looking good!!! :thumbup: I am lucky OH and I have very similar beliefs when it comes to parenting so we rarely argue about what to do. You do manage to come to agreements in the end - talking is the key! 

xx


----------



## mummy3

Hi everyone:flower: Im Amy and im wtt no 4 in April so wondering if I can join you ladies? I have a 5 year old daughter, Freja, a 2 year old son, Ruaridh, and a 6 month old daughter, Anja- Josaphine. Ive always wanted 4 and DH said this was as good a time as any to try:cloud9:
Like you sun im still bfing with no af so need to find the witch first:dohh:


----------



## sun

Hi Amy!!!

Yah! WTT #4 - wow you are a pro! :happydance:

I have been so excited about WTT#2, but recently have gotten a little worried about pregnancy/labour/delivery again! Everything worked out so well last time so I think there's no way I will be so lucky this time! How were your pregnancies?? Were they similar or each one very different?

Yes - still no AF for me. Is it possible to still get pregnant with no:witch:? People in Baby Club definitely have, but I wonder what the chances are. I thought for sure she would have arrived by now! (Though it is soooooo nice not to have to deal with it) 

Also - Halfway through February!!! Times a-tickin! :thumbup:

xx


----------



## mummy3

It is possible to get preg without af, but unlikely unless baby is over 6 months. I fell with no 3 when DS was 11 months but I had been having af since 8 weeks, that time the mini pill triggered my cycles to start. This time I went on it for a month to see and nothing much:wacko:

I was worried after my first as I had loads of complications but other than being a bit preemie ( 35 and 33 weekers) my other 2 births were much better. Theres a lot to be said for being prepared! Also after the first it gets easier, they play together for instance so I actually get more time with 3 than with 1:happydance: 

This time I have been mega broody since lo was about 2 months old, luckily DH feels the same way,just really waiting for april so he can move jobs! Just want to get on with getting my 4 kids:thumbup: 

Im wondering a lot about where my af is now tho as baby is night weened, sleeps 10-12 hours and has 3 lots of solids so hope im not waiting too long! Its worse waiting with no af dont you think? x


----------



## sun

My little guy was also a bit preemie (36 weeks) so I wonder if #2 will be early too. I do really want my little guy to have a brother or sister though - even though I worry about it. After all, I did it once and can do it again!

It is much worse waiting with no AF!!! It gets hard to REALLY look forward to April as it might not happen. I was in the breastfeeding forum and some girls were saying it took 12 months+ to get their AF! Did you bf all your kids??

I never thought I would be hoping for my AF :dohh: as I absolutely hate it normally LOL. I am also worried about TTC as I found out at my 12 week scan that I apparently have ovarian cysts. The tech said I was lucky to get pg as it can cause fertility problems. Wish she hadn't said that - I don't need the extra stress!! :haha:

xx


----------



## mummy3

My 3 have all been early and it is worrying as they are getting earlier but each was early for a different reason so im hoping this time lucky!
I bf all 3 of them, my first for 2 years, af back at the 14 month mark, DS for 14 months and still feeding Anja-Josaphine:thumbup:
I know what you mean about setting a date without af, im worried i'll get there and then have to wait again for months, anticlimax!!
Are you doing anything extra to get ready to ttc in the meantime?:flower:


----------



## sun

I'm not doing anything in preparation yet, but when I go in for Buns 2nd set of jabs (3 weeks - sniff!) I am going to get some prenatal vitamins with 5mg of folic acid. Last time I didn't start taking them until I got my bfp - I had been taking them but after not getting a bfp for months I kind of got lazy. But not this time!

mummy3 - I notice you are online when I am! Usually I am alone on here since most people are in the UK and everyone is in bed when I post - LOL! Are you in North America or just a night owl??

xx


----------



## mummy3

Hey yeah I keep forgetting that im not in the uk, we moved to California last july:thumbup: As for a night owl, not so muchI go to bed at about 8 30 absolutely knackered:dohh:
Your in Canada right? Whats the prenatal care like over there? Here is very different to the UK! When I was on hospital bedrest at 32 weeks the hospital was like a hotel and you get to see a doctor every week! seems like there is'nt a midwife system here as I never saw one in the US at all:shrug:

It was a bit scary/comic getting here mind, we flew over when I was 30 weeks gone with special permission and I started get contractions somewhere near philadelphia, poor hubby was bricking it:haha: Wont be doing that again in a hurry tho!

I got a bit bored yesterday and started looking into ways to bring on the af some Im not sure about, some herbs like agnus something but apparently it both increases and decreases your milk supply:wacko:
Also apparently if you have a bmi between 25 and 30 you are more fertile while breastfeeding.

Anyway you up to anything today? We are off to an endocrinologist for my little boy this morning at 10 30, little guy hasnt grown much ( 98th centile now at below 2nd) so we are off to hopefully find out whats up. Hes 2 and only 75cm tall, we are both tall parents. He also doesnt talk much, just keeps calling everything "light".

Amyx


----------



## sun

Hi Amy :)
I hope the appointment went ok and your little boy is well! Did they have any answers for you? 

I'm not sure how prenatal care is here since I have nothing to compare it to. I went with a midwife because I wanted more personal care than a doc would give. I know in the UK everyone gets a midwife unless they need a specialist for some reason. Here you can have an OB/GYN (specialist) who you would see throughout your pg, then during labour you might get your own OB, but generally would get whoever is working at the hospital at the time. A midwife deals with low-risk pregnancies and they are really great. They see you every month at first, then every 2 weeks, then every week for the last 6 weeks. They are available 24h/day and you can call anytime. They trucked out to the hospital at midnight when my water broke and were invaluable to me during labour! OMG - I would never go with a doc unless I had to as a midwife's care is so much more patient oriented and personal. 

Interesting that you are in California!!! My OH was considering taking a position in the US but I am hesitant because of the health care system. The system there is great if you have lots of $, but I am wondering how much it really costs with the monthly payments and deductibles. I am used to health care being 100% free. Also having a year of paid mat leave! How are you guys finding it?

I was also reading about that herb (agnus something LOL) - I didn't know it messed with breast milk supply! I eat lots of oats and take brewers yeast to increase/maintain my supply since my LO was growing so fast I was worried I wouldn't supply enough. And that is interesting about the bmi - but I am not in that range - dang! Breastfeeding has really upped my metabolism (and it was pretty good before) so I am guessing my bmi is a bit below that. 

Hey - I see you're online now! Hello! :wave:

xx


----------



## mummy3

Hi there!:hi: 
I've gone and asked hubby about the healthcare here, I still dont get the way the insurance works! We have something called an HMO which he gets through his company ( he works for a government contractor called SAIC) We pay 100 dollars per week for all 5 of us to be covered, with a 25 dollar copay for each visit and a 250 copay if any of us need to be an inpatient. Coming from the UK it seems really strange to have to pay for any of it at all but I can say that the level of care and the speed of service has been much much better:thumbup: 
Your right as well about cost but it seems everything is expensive here due to pound to dollar change eg a weekly shop is 150 dollars compared to 50 pounds back in uk:wacko: I stay home for the meantime but im scared to think what the cost of childcare would be! Will you be staying home?

As for my son, we took him to the specialist yesterday and with he thinks that Ruaridh has osteogenesis imperfecta so the little guy had to have loads of blood taken and a bone survey xray. We managed to get those tests done straight away and will have the results the beginning of next week. He broke his leg 5 months ago for no reason and it seems this could happen a lot:cry: The only good news is that it probably is a mutation and he didnt inherit this but hes having genetic tests.

With the agnus herb, yeah I found it did both depending on where you read, also that in some people it can delay periods even longer:dohh: And the bmi thing, I just put mine in and it says 17.5 so im off to eat more:shrug: I always go sooooo skinny when breastfeeding so not sure if this will work but gonna try! Your right it totally ups metabolism, esp from about 4 months to a year.

So where abouts you thinking of moving to in the US? :hugs:


----------



## Becci_Boo86

Hello everyone! Well i'm back and with a shock aswell!!! we had said we were going to wait until September 2011 to start trying again. But my OH in the car the other day says to me what would it mean to me to have a baby? i was like it would mean the world to me and make everything perfect. He then said he misses me being pregnant cos he use to talk 2 my tummy and just be all mushy. So he goes well i'm 21 in April why dont we start trying then?! i was WOOP!! YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!! lol

i was in tears i was sooo happy :D

so i have been getting all my vitamins and books and stuff ready and my diet going well to so all looking up 4 me!!

So should be end of April beginning of May depending when AF comes etc... great to have others starting then!!

Who wants to be my Buddy to??
xxx


----------



## sun

YAY!!! :happydance: Another April TTCer!!

We're also aiming for end of APril beginning of May :thumbup:
But I am breastfeeding now so we'll have to see when AF shows up - I am hoping soon! Not yet though - which normally I would be soooo happy about, but seeing as we're wanting to TTC I want it to start asap! 

xx


----------



## sun

Just a reminder to all the April WTTers!!!

This thread started out at 3 months to go....*and is now only 35 DAYS!!!* 
:happydance: :happydance::yipee::headspin::dance::wohoo::happydance::happydance:

That is all :haha:
xx


----------



## sun

27 Days Left For us April WTTers!!!
Less than a month until we visit the TTC thread!!!

:thumbup:


----------



## Baby Love

sun said:


> 27 Days Left For us April WTTers!!!
> Less than a month until we visit the TTC thread!!!
> 
> :thumbup:

I'm invading your thread, even though we're not TTC until May. I'm a wannabe April TTCer! :thumbup: (and I won't be far behind you so keep a seat warm for me in the TTC forum) :happydance:
:hugs:


----------



## mummy3

Time is going sooooo quickly!:thumbup:
We are going to seattle next weekend, so really excited about that, hubby has a final interview with a company there and they are flying us:happydance:

As for hubby hes confused as to how we are going to try in april, as I have no af :dohh: at the moment we are going to ntnp from april.

My youngest got her 6 month check on monday, she is 13 pounds now! She cant sit up yet but she shouts at everything lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG00034.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sun

Baby Love - mummy3 and I will for sure keep a seat warm for you in TTC - neither of us have seen any sign of AF yet, so chances are good we'll still be there LOL... And I still consider you an honourary April WTTer - you were one of the first ones! ;)

mummy3 - OOO Seattle!! We almost moved there 2 years ago!!! OH ended up turning down a job offer, but he got flown out too and got to check out the city. He had a great time! We're probably also ntnp in April as no AF yet!!! Still being optimistic though LOL :thumbup:

Great news about your little girl!!! My LO just started being pretty vocal lately as well and is smiling lots!!! I love it!!! 

xx


----------



## selina22

hi i hope you dont mind me invading your thread lol but just came across it and am also starting to try in april may though still waiting on af which is annoying came off pill 2 weeks ago but heard it can take a while i have a 2yr old girl me and hubby keep putting trying off as were scared of having a baby due to IC incompetent cervix which means ops and bedrest but have decided now is the time lol hope ill be accepted lol and that my AF comes soon lol
TC
x:winkwink:


----------



## sun

:wave: Hi selina22! Welcome to BnB and to the April WTTers!!

Hope AF comes for you soon - there are a few of us now that are waiting for it LOL - but still officially TTC in April!! I hope AF shows up for you soon so you can get your BFP asap!! :thumbup: 

xx


----------



## mummy3

Hi selina:wave:
Yep your in good company here, with the af waiting, thats 3 of us now!
Sorry to hear you have the incompetent cervix, hopefully they will be watching you carefully when you get pregnant:hugs:
Well im Amy and im wtt no 4:thumbup:


----------



## Duffy

We were going to wait til may but I think I'm going to talk my man into April, I just want to get on it lol. I totally realize my baby is still very young but it took so dang long with the my first baby I just want to get going NOW NOW NOW, lol. We told a few select people and rather they agree or not it won't effect are decison. lol. Okay so I guess I'm joining the april tryers now.


----------



## beccad

Very excited for you girls - I've got another five months to wait :wacko:


----------



## sun

Thanks beccad!! 5 months will fly by before you know it!!! I can't believe it's been so long since I was WTT for my little guy - and he's almost 4 months now! It will probably take a while for me too, so I might even be in the TTC section when you get there. :wacko:

Duffy - I know exactly what you mean! Our friends/family would be surprised if they found out we are TTC so soon, so we aren't telling them!!! Bun took quite a long time to conceive (2 years ntnp and 8-9months active TTC) so we are thinking the next will take a long time as well. Also found out during my 12-week scan that I have ovarian cysts - apparently that can affect fertility too! So we are TTC asap! Also don't want to tell anyone because we'll get questions about it all the time - so better for us to just say nothing until our 12wk scan!! Welcome!!! 

xx


----------



## selina22

Hi guys 
thanks for all the warm welcomes, as of yet still no AF , and no signs of AF whats going on i want my AF lol.
hows all waiting on AF and everyone excited to TTC next month 
hoping i get my AF lol how many times is my AF going to be mentioned oh AF AF come along this month please
xx
:thumbup:


----------



## Duffy

Sun, 
I think that is big reason why I'm going to TTC earlier then planned as it also took us a while to concieve the first time around. We both want to finish up at a younger age so we can keep up with are baby and soon second baby lol. Its important to me to have my babies close in age and I really don't care what others have to say. 

But I have to admit there are "those" whom put a negative damper on it :cry: but at the end of the day its the three of us and what works best for are family. lol. :cloud9:

Selina22, I hope your AF comes soon.... that must be a tad frustrating, I'll do a AF dance for ya ROLF... :hugs:


----------



## sun

Exactly right Duffy! - we need to do what's best for us!!! 

My bro and I are less than 2 years apart and we are very close! I would really love that for my LO. I know there's no saying that him and his sibling will be close just because their age is, but it's a start! OH and his sister are 5 years apart and have never been close at all - all due to him being too much younger - he was always the annoying little brother, then she was out of the house by the time he was 13. So we would like them close together.

I would also like to be ]out of the workforce for one chunk of time - it would be better for my job, rather than going in and out. 

Also-

:happydance: *3 WEEKS LEFT LADIES!!!!!!* :happydance:

Heres hoping all the April TTCers will get a little Easter Bun or May Mini Me!!! LOL!!

xx


----------



## Duffy

A easter bun would be very lovely *big grin*....


----------



## mummy3

Im definitely not telling anyone we are ttc in april! People will always have something to say about it and its none of their business, im hoping to break it to the mil around the time I give birth:haha:
So you girls thinking about af almost all the time as well? I find myself disappointed everytime I go to the bathroom now:blush:
Its been 7 months on saturday :wacko: 
Hubby and I had a talk last night, I was saying how I think 4 is enough and maybe get permanent bc but he said "what about when he gets broody again":dohh:
Anyone else here thinking about having a bigger family? x


----------



## sun

Only 2 weeks left!!! :happydance:
I hope you are all taking your prenatals and folic acid!!!! :flower:

mummy3 - For OH, 2 LOs would be a "big" family - so we are definitely stopping at 2! In fact sometimes we are back and forth about having 2 at all LOL. It is funny though - I am getting stressed about the pregnancy/birth even though my last went so well.. I am waiting for AF though... waiting...waiting.... There was a thread in the breastfeeding forum about AF and one girl said it took 18 months! Yikes!

xx


----------



## mummy3

With my first I thought af came back at 14 months, but had her sept and remember waiting in febuary so must have been near 17 months:wacko: Im still waiting now at 7 months! Going for an ultrasound next week to check my abdomen and pelvis, so gonna talk them into checking my ovaries see if ovulating anytime soon:thumbup:


----------



## mummy3

With my first I thought af came back at 14 months, but had her sept and remember waiting in febuary so must have been near 17 months:wacko: Im still waiting now at 7 months! Going for an ultrasound next week to check my abdomen and pelvis, so gonna talk them into checking my ovaries see if ovulating anytime soon:thumbup:
Im still taking prenatals for breastfeeding!

Its crazy hot here at the mo, so already not sleeping, im hoping I fall relatively quickly so not heavily pregnant in the summer here again:nope:

Anyways, has anyone got a preference for the sex they would like this time? Im thinking a little boy but would be happy with either!


----------



## sun

I wonder if you can ovulate without AF?? Seems unlikely lol!

As for boy or girl - I would be so happy with either! I already have a boy so I could reuse his clothes and I feel like I have "boy experience" now so I would know what to do. But it would also be nice to have one of each! :)

xx


----------



## mummy3

Yeah you can ovulate without af, more likely after you've passed the 6 month mark of breastfeeding but your right usually first cycle is annovulatory!

I have experience of both:haha: Just think a balance would be nice!


----------



## selina22

Hi all how exciting theres only 2 weeks left i am taking my folic acid and vitemins ha love it but still no Af also just wanted to add when i had megan my daughter i had period the next month but didnt breastfeed then went on the pill and my periods stopped so i have had no period for 2 years stopped the pill to TTC and still no af so i wish i stopped the pill earlier though i feel i get the Af cramps but nothings happening aahh hope i get it by april otherwise i cant move to TTC ha any way hope ur all doing well xx


----------



## selina22

Hi all just wanted to add AF showed up today so happy happy happy so ill be leaving for TTC on 1st april woo hoo hope you all get your AF x


----------



## Damita

Good luck to the April WTTers :) I hope you all get BFP asap :)


----------



## selina22

Ok all i have decided to move over to TTC today woohoo as i am CD2 now and seeing as april is less then a week away i will move now thankyou for having me and good luck to you all see you in TTC soon xxxxxx


----------



## mummy3

Selina, good luck!! Thats grear news about your af, im jealous:haha:

Seriously I hope you have a short time in ttc :thumbup:


----------



## selina22

mummy3 said:


> Selina, good luck!! Thats grear news about your af, im jealous:haha:
> 
> Seriously I hope you have a short time in ttc :thumbup:

Hi mummy3 
well thanks for a great welcome and hopefully ill see you soon in TTC fx for you if you come over soon im in the thread sperm meets egg plan xxx thankyou:hugs:


----------



## carla1234

We will be ttc the end of April. Getting very excited now!


----------



## sun

April is TOMORROW!!!! :happydance: :happydance::happydance:

We won't be TTC for a few weeks, but I can't believe April is already here!!!! We'll see what happens though - me and mummy3 are still awaiting AF :dohh:

See all you April ladies in the TTC Forum!!!
:hugs:


----------



## Dinah

Good luck all of you! We may be TTC in April (was original plan) but we currently think we have to delay a little while so I'm super jealous of you all but wishing you the best of luck for a short TTC stay and a quick BFP!


----------



## mummy3

Yep april is here:thumbup:
Still no sign of af, but gonna ntnp and see what happens:cloud9:
Good luck to everyone!!!!!


----------



## sun

mummy3 said:


> Yep april is here:thumbup:
> Still no sign of af, but gonna ntnp and see what happens:cloud9:
> Good luck to everyone!!!!!

Me neither - but I posted in the TTC forum anyway!
Thread is called the search for AF!! :haha:

I wonder how long I'll be visiting that thread!

xx


----------



## buttercup3

Hello lovely April ladies!

Well starting a month early TTC was a non-event for me!

So TTC April - here's hoping the original plan brings a bit of luck and that I am intended to conceive in April regardless!

O day tomorrow! And if the magic works this month I'll be due Christmas Day! Hehe!

So glad so many of you super ladies are coming over to TTC - lets get this party started!

xx Good Luck xx


----------



## sun

Good luck buttercup3!!! Hope you get your little christmas baby! My LO was supposed to be a december baby, but he showed up a month early LOL!

I am hanging around the TTC forum, but ntnp as I have no AF yet! Still there though - wishful thinking!!

xx


----------



## Blah11

Hey guys. Well I'll be moving out as soon as this cycle is up :D I have very long cycles and orginally it was supposed to be May but I'm going to just start after my AF cos I wont OV til May anyway! How exciting.


----------

